# Not big enough?



## idontspeakespn (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I was lazy and didn't want to go through all the Dims boards so I just posted:

So, since being on this site, my opinions on what it means to be a BBW and how attraction works for FA's/FFA's have drastically changed. I honestly had no idea there was a concrete social sub-culture (for lack of a better word) where people not only preach size acceptance, but enjoy/prefer bigger people. 

But now, due to a recent heartbreak, I'm wondering....was I big _enough_?

I'm not sure if this guy identified himself as an FA or I was just a girl he liked and I happened to be big...but having seen now been on this website I took a comprehensive look at myself. I am big, but not as big as people on this site seem to love. It just makes me wonder about myself, and about you all as well. 

Does anyone have a limit on how small a person is before you stop being attracted to them? 

For women, are buff, and sort-of big guys okay or do you really love very large men and wouldn't be attracted to anyone who was only slightly pudgy? 

For men, are you a man who goes more for SSBBW's or do you have a point where you don't find people who are below a certain size attractive?


----------



## bobsjers (Aug 21, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I was lazy and didn't want to go through all the Dims boards so I just posted:
> 
> So, since being on this site, my opinions on what it means to be a BBW and how attraction works for FA's/FFA's have drastically changed. I honestly had no idea there was a concrete social sub-culture (for lack of a better word) where people not only preach size acceptance, but enjoy/prefer bigger people.
> 
> ...



It's not a matter of changing yourself to meet someone's expectations (unless you want to change anyway), it's a matter of finding the person who appreciates you as you are.

For the record, BBW starts at size 14 (US) according to the fashion industry. Not sure what it is in the UK. But there are guys who like thin, like average, like chubby, like fat, like obese, and like immobile. Just find the right guy (or whatever you may be into)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 21, 2011)

I suspect the information you garner will not be helpful. First of all, everyone's tastes are different. Personally, I am attracted to wise and compassionate women of all shapes and sizes, but a lot of people are more concerned with what's on the surface than what lies underneath. That's fine, but do you really care what this or that stranger thinks about your outer crust? As I understand it, the whole point of size acceptance is the realization that you -- and everyone else -- are just right, exactly as you are.

I think John Kendrick Bangs put it very well (feeders, take note):

"I met a little Elf-man, once,
Down where the lilies blow.
I asked him why he was so small,
And why he didn't grow

He slightly frowned, and with his eye
He looked me through and through.
'I'm quite as big for me,' said he,
'As you are big for you.'"


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2011)

A person should appreciate everything about you and not just how big you are.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 21, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> It's not a matter of changing yourself to meet someone's expectations (unless you want to change anyway), it's a matter of finding the person who appreciates you as you are.
> 
> For the record, BBW starts at size 14 (US) according to the fashion industry. Not sure what it is in the UK. But there are guys who like thin, like average, like chubby, like fat, like obese, and like immobile. Just find the right guy (or whatever you may be into)



I think you misunderstood. I'm not after changing myself in anyway, I like me as I am. I just wanted public opinion on this issue; how they think about it for their own personal situations. I'm not asking as a guide for myself, I wanted to see if anyone else has ever thought about this issue in their own lives, that's all. 

And I am American, I just live in the UK


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 21, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I suspect the information you garner will not be helpful. First of all, everyone's tastes are different. Personally, I am attracted to wise and compassionate women of all shapes and sizes, but a lot of people are more concerned with what's on the surface than what lies underneath. That's fine, but do you really care what this or that stranger thinks about your outer crust? As I understand it, the whole point of size acceptance is the realization that you -- and everyone else -- are just right, exactly as you are.
> 
> I think John Kendrick Bangs put it very well (feeders, take note):
> 
> ...



Yes absolutely you are right on everything you said  

I do feel this way, I was just interested in personal opinions. I have no preference myself, but I have heard a few men here on the dims forums mention from time to time about not being attracted to skinny girls, and I just wondered how 'skinny' is 'too skinny'. Is there a threshold that they themselves aware of?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a shoe for every foot - period. There are people here who like all sizes of everything on men or women. 

If you met someone who didn't find you "right" for some reason, then you move right along to the next someone. If someone tells you that you are "less than" because of your size, they are dead wrong. If someone tells you that you're just not their cup of tea because of your size, then you have enough information to move along and find whatever it is you and a partner are looking for in each other. 


Don't sweat the small stuff - it's really all it is.


----------



## musicman (Aug 21, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> But there are guys who like thin, like average, like chubby, like fat, like obese, and like immobile. Just find the right guy (or whatever you may be into)



To the OP: What Bob said above is really all you need to remember. All FAs are not alike, any more than all fat women are alike. Some FAs have an upper limit, some have a lower limit, and some just don't care. (And don't believe everything you read about FAs on this site, either positive or negative.)

This may sound cruel, but what does it matter why a guy broke up with you? You were simply incompatible, and now you're free to find a better match. Consider yourself lucky. And if he didn't like your weight, you're much better off without him. Think of it this way: Would you feel different if you got dumped because of your height, or your hair color, or the shape of your nose, or your sense of humor, or your religion, or your political affiliation, or any of a thousand other reasons? All of these personal characteristics are different, but any of them can cause a break-up. 

In my opinion, size acceptance is, first and foremost, about accepting yourself. You're fine the way you are. Keep looking and you'll find a partner who agrees. Good luck to you.


----------



## olwen (Aug 21, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I was lazy and didn't want to go through all the Dims boards so I just posted:
> 
> So, since being on this site, my opinions on what it means to be a BBW and how attraction works for FA's/FFA's have drastically changed. I honestly had no idea there was a concrete social sub-culture (for lack of a better word) where people not only preach size acceptance, but enjoy/prefer bigger people.
> 
> ...



Often, men who like fat woman like a range of sizes. Don't worry so much about whether or not you are the "right" size. Some FAs say they like chubby girls and ssbbws equally, some don't. Better to take each guy on an individual basis.


----------



## MrRabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with what is being said above. BBWs come in all sizes and shapes, and so come the preferences as FAs.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm one of the ones who just loves women in general, but have a preference for those with a more soft and and curvy form. None are too small or to big. Size does not a person make. In the end it's the personality that does or doesn't do "it" for me. I'm pretty sure there are a lot of others in the same boat.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Aug 21, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> There is a shoe for every foot - period. There are people here who like all sizes of everything on men or women.
> 
> If you met someone who didn't find you "right" for some reason, then you move right along to the next someone. If someone tells you that you are "less than" because of your size, they are dead wrong. If someone tells you that you're just not their cup of tea because of your size, then you have enough information to move along and find whatever it is you and a partner are looking for in each other.
> 
> ...



Agreed 150%!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 21, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> There is a shoe for every foot - period.
> 
> As I read your statement all I could think of is I would have to get involved with a giant cause he'd need one huge shoe to take on this size foot LOL but as you say there is someone for everyone I also believe that, you just gotta find what you are looking for that's for sure... and while you're looking don't settle for a shoe that doesn't fit just perfect, it'll just give ya blister LOL


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2011)

There have been a number of threads around this issue before, because it is one of those things that seems to be fairly constant here.

The thing to remember is that in the population overall, there are fewer people at the larger sizes of big. If a guy tends to really like women around a size 18, well, there are quite a lot of them around, and the odds that he ends up single and hanging around Dimensions is probably not as high--he has great opportunities to meet women of that size whereever he goes, and his tastes are not so odd that he is as apt to feel he needs to go look for online acceptance.

On the other hand if he isn't really interested in anyone less than a size 30, there are a LOT less women around of that size, and the odds that he may end up coming to a place like Dimensions is also probably higher (more apt to feel alienated from mainstream tastes and come seeking company of like minded people). 

Now, if he has a true fetish around fat, be it for very fat women or for weight gain, then he is less apt to form a lasting relationship (by a true fetish I mean where that dominates his sexuality, where it is all about the fat or the gain or the stuffing, and not really about the person). So then he's even more apt to be here, be single....and to pester lots of women on the site to see if they'll give him fodder for his fetish.

So yah, at your size you may not get as much attention on here as do some of the larger ladies, and some of that attention may come from guys wishing you were bigger, or encouraging you to gain, or whatever. It is a weakness of the dynamic of the site, and I don't think that there is any easy way to change it.

However, that doesn't mean that there will not be guys out and about who don't think you are a knock-out....but you may be more apt to meet them off this site, at a guess.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 22, 2011)

You can say that all you want, Tad, and I (and other small to mid-sized BBWs) know it's true, but when all get from the media is that you have to be skinny to be attractive and what we get here and at other SA sites is that bigger is better, we start to feel like nobody must find us attractive. We don't see women who are a size 18, 20, 22 being presented as attractive anywhere.


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Does anyone have a limit on how small a person is before you stop being attracted to them?
> 
> For men, are you a man who goes more for SSBBW's or do you have a point where you don't find people who are below a certain size attractive?



I missed responding to this part. Personally I really get turned off by visible boniness, like visible ribs, jutting hip bones, etc. Some people are really thin for whatever reason, and I don't have an issue with that, but I just have an extremely hard time being attracted to that look. So I guess that is my lower limit. But I do tend to prefer curvy to simply not-bony, and plump to curvy.....but the number of exceptions will overwhelm the rule. It is a general trend, not something hard and fast. 

FWIW, over the course of the 20 years we've been together, my wife has ranged from a 12 to a 20. On her, 12 was actually quite skinny, I don't know if we'd have gotten together if she'd been much smaller than that, but on lots of people a size 12 is lot fleshier than on her. Anyway, she's been stunning and sexy to me at all of those sizes. And I keep any comment more specific or stronger than "nice pic, I love how that blouse brings out the colour of your eyes" for her alone. I don't know how much this could be a factor with other people on here.


----------



## olwen (Aug 22, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You can say that all you want, Tad, and I (and other small to mid-sized BBWs) know it's true, but when all get from the media is that you have to be skinny to be attractive and what we get here and at other SA sites is that bigger is better, we start to feel like nobody must find us attractive. We don't see women who are a size 18, 20, 22 being presented as attractive anywhere.



Tad is right tho. The mere existence of this site skews things. There's Dims reality and regular reality. Better to not get them confused. Alos, there are other sites besides this one where smaller bbws are given more attention and more preference: curvage and fat-forums for instance.

Someone bigger than a size 22 could say the exact same thing you are saying, and I understand what you are saying, but the reality is that fat women aren't represented as fully realized people (who don't have eating disorders) in the media no matter the size, and fat women of color even less. And I could add that the fat women of color that are in the media still don't look anything like me cause they are darker and smaller. I'd love it if there were more people who did look like me who starred in movies and tv shows that reflected my life, but there is nothing for me out there. Zip, zilch, nada. Such is life.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for responding so far, it's really interesting to hear (Dims) public opinion on this...keep 'em coming!


----------



## mithrandirjn (Aug 22, 2011)

The main point here was already made: everybody is different in terms of tastes and preferences, there's no getting around that.

Thing is, human sexuality is a complex matter due to the many layers that go into it's development. Something I've learned about myself, and I think it rings true for many people, is that there are certain looks, traits, body types, or even sorts of sexually-fueled acts that one might find pleasing in theory or Internet concept, yet have no interest in or feel excitement over putting into practice in real life. Hell, it even works the opposite way sometimes.

For example, I, personally, am not really turned on much by pictures of "conventionally hot" Hollywood actresses, but you'd best believe I still find a number of those women to be absolutely beautiful/sexy/cute/etc. On the other hand, when I see depictions of gaining on BBW websites I do find something stimulating in it, yet the actual practice holds very little allure for me in real life.

The point is, just because some guys might fall all over themselves for some of the much larger women on sites like this (and often justifiably so), it doesn't mean that's what we're automatically seeking in real life. In real life, I find a whole array of women to be attractive, ranging from the smallest girl I've ever dated (I think around 110 pounds?) up to the largest.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2011)

Like any kind of preference you are gonna find men who will think you are the perfect size men who think you're too small and men who find you too big, even FA's have limits as to what they are attracted to same with us gals... everything will always have an opinion about your size the main thing is to be content and happy as you are...there are people out there who will appreciate you at whatever size you are and I realize you may feel that there are bigger people here and that's what people like better but I think everyone here has been great and acceptance comes at every size it has been awesome here at least to me


----------



## swinglifeaway (Aug 24, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> For men, are you a man who goes more for SSBBW's or do you have a point where you don't find people who are below a certain size attractive?



Personally, I find a variety of different sizes attractive. The girl that I had fallen the hardest for wasn't a bigger girl at all. It's all a matter of the person themselves I guess if that makes any sense... Although I do find myself gravitating more towards the ssbbw stature as I get older and when I date again, I would definitely want to go in that direction 

Even though everyone might have a preference, it can change just like the person themselves may change over time. Open honesty is the best way to get through things. You might end up hearing what you didn't want to hear, but then it's easier to come to the consensus of splitting or working on it in the pursuit of happiness  rant over.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 24, 2011)

Wish more men would lean the SSBBW way lol ... have read so many post about size and not finding what you are looking for, many men look for what I'll call normal BBW's but can't find em but the BBWs are out there and they can't the right one either, you all need to get on the same highway LOL... then I read that some men are into SSBBW (which by the way is great  ) but they say there aren't many out there to find... will I have been on several different sites and I know there are 1000's of us out there keep looking we're not hiding or anything  big or small love it all we were all created equal just some of us have more to go around


----------



## swinglifeaway (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree, I've heard people say that ssbbws are hard to find. I live in a small, fairly active town for the time being (Courtenay, on Vancouver Island) and the bigger girls are usually already taken but there's always still a few around. It's just a matter of if you really want something, you'll find it.

PLUS having to put extra effort into the chase makes finding that diamond in the rough that much more rewarding


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 24, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> There is a shoe for every foot - period. There are people here who like all sizes of everything on men or women.
> 
> If you met someone who didn't find you "right" for some reason, then you move right along to the next someone. If someone tells you that you are "less than" because of your size, they are dead wrong. If someone tells you that you're just not their cup of tea because of your size, then you have enough information to move along and find whatever it is you and a partner are looking for in each other.
> 
> ...



AnnMarie kind of hit the nail sqaure and firm on the nead with the full extension of the hammer here. THEIR insecurity (those seeking the "largest person") is reprehensible!

Focus on the _personality,_ folks. People want to judge based on physical size? OMG!!! It varies with the person and if you are compatible with each other, just like everything else!! Now, if the woman is not comfortable larger and wants to become smaller, and that is what SHE wants to do, FOR HER? She should not be scrutinized about that decision. But as for judging, on size only? Nope, thats not cool. Nuh-uh.

"Some are like water, some are like the heat... some are the melody and some are the beat."


----------



## bigmac (Aug 24, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You can say that all you want, Tad, and I (and other small to mid-sized BBWs) know it's true, but when all get from the media is that you have to be skinny to be attractive and what we get here and at other SA sites is that bigger is better, we start to feel like nobody must find us attractive. We don't see women who are a size 18, 20, 22 being presented as attractive anywhere.



Most plus size models are size 14 or 16. A dear friend of mine was a size 16 plus size model. However, they fired her when she grew to a size 20. So the plus size clothing business is pushing small BBWs as the ideal.

I can certainly see your point regarding SA and BBW sites. However, smaller BBWs have many more options outside the SA community. In most public places (malls, restaurants, bars ...) a size 20/22 BBW is not at all unusual. The unfortunate reality is that for too many SSBBWs the SA community is their only social outlet.

Also, the people who say that guys can find a wide range of women attractive are right. My wife is a SSBBW but my last girl friend before my wife was a size 16.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

bigmac said:


> Most plus size models are size 14 or 16. A dear friend of mine was a size 16 plus size model. However, they fired her when she grew to a size 20. So the plus size clothing business is pushing small BBWs as the ideal.
> 
> I can certainly see your point regarding SA and BBW sites. However, smaller BBWs have many more options outside the SA community. In most public places (malls, restaurants, bars ...) a size 20/22 BBW is not at all unusual. The unfortunate reality is that for too many SSBBWs the SA community is their only social outlet.
> 
> Also, the people who say that guys can find a wide range of women attractive are right. My wife is a SSBBW but my last girl friend before my wife was a size 16.



Im not saying it is right or wrong, only that i cannot think of a single plus-size model ive seen on TV that was a size 14, or 16, or larger. ALL the models i know would rip the fabric from the waistline of a size 16, 18, 20 panty -instantly- (I bought KayaNee a pretty blue wize 24W swimsuit and mailed it to her before her vacation, she put it on in the Bahamas and she tod me all she heard was *RIIIP* it was not big enough. Kayanee is about a size 28 bottom, maybe 30!) And i do know some models that would be uncomfortably snug in a size 32.

What i am saying is, where ae these "Plus-size models?" BigCutie QTPie could EASILY be a model for a company she is soo beautiful, but she has difficulty fitting size 32W Jeans! She wears a size 28 panty.. and its TIGHT! Where are the clothesmakers that will employ her, if they dont even make things that big?

I think you are never "too" big, but we live in a world of Rihannas and Beyonces and i hate it. And have you noticed that everytime Beyonce is on stage, all her female dancers have on like size 8 or size 10 TOO TIGHT leggings and leotards and stuff that the dancer is basically BUSTING OUT of? Even this summer, i saw her do "The End Of The World" live and we all said the same thing of her lead dancer: "She is too big for that suit" (referring to her one-piece leggings that looked like they came from K-mart.) What gives?

We need more plus-size models. However, with some of the models i know.. they put Lane Bryant to SHAME. (QT is prime example. Sexy girl, but too BIG for the lame-stream clothes media!)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 26, 2011)

Heyyou, you're thinking WEB models. There's a difference between those that pose for the camera for fans and admirers, and those that walk a runway or get featured in magazines and TV. Your idea of a model is not exactly a "real" model in the way of fashion modelling. There's a BIG difference between the two. One is to get men's motors running (web model) and one is to demonstrate clothing (fashion model). The web models you see from paysites would find it impossible to model for clothes in the fashion world.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2011)

I have thought about this for a long time and wonder why we do not see more plus size women (or women who are greater than a U.S. size 8) on television. Surely there are so many gorgeous women of size that I have seen, on Dims, as well as IRL. There are many men who admire the larger beauty. 

The fear of showing the beauty of the larger woman on tv is all about money. It is much more profitable to convince women that something is wrong with them physically, and to sell them products of which the businesses can make $$$. That is all.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

Exactly. If everyone found the magic potion to happiness, companies would go bankrupt. That's why we still have many big diseases and why the media is portraying fat as bad... "quick fixes" get the bucks.


----------



## athena bombshell (Sep 3, 2011)

its wierd getting into this scene and being told I should be bigger or need to gain after being told the opossite all my life. I've been asked recently "why aren't you bigger?" I weigh around 320!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2011)

I've always wondered another thing, why do so many people get bent out of shape when a large women calls herself 'thick' or 'voluptuous' instead of 'fat'? What is it a person's business how one labels oneself? "Oh no, you ain't thick, you are fat". Why does that rub some people the wrong way?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 4, 2011)

Same reason people get all worked up when someone actually calls themselves fat, INSTEAD of such, ah, "clever" synonyms.


----------



## b0nnie (Sep 4, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I've always wondered another thing, why do so many people get bent out of shape when a large women calls herself 'thick' or 'voluptuous' instead of 'fat'? What is it a person's business how one labels oneself? "Oh no, you ain't thick, you are fat". Why does that rub some people the wrong way?



I usually get the opposite. I describe myself as fat and I have people telling me "Oh, no you aren't _fat_ just thick."


----------



## jakub (Sep 4, 2011)

Tad said:


> On the other hand if he isn't really interested in anyone less than a size 30, there are a LOT less women around of that size, and the odds that he may end up coming to a place like Dimensions is also probably higher (more apt to feel alienated from mainstream tastes and come seeking company of like minded people).



Probably true. 



Tad said:


> Now, if he has a true fetish around fat, be it for very fat women or for weight gain, then he is less apt to form a lasting relationship (by a true fetish I mean where that dominates his sexuality, where it is all about the fat or the gain or the stuffing, and not really about the person).



"True fetish" (whatever it means) -> no relationship.
LOL



Tad said:


> So then he's even more apt to be here, be single....and to pester lots of women on the site to see if they'll give him fodder for his fetish.



Single + "true" fat fetish = pester lots of women.

What a chain of wrong connected ideas and prejudices.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 4, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I have thought about this for a long time and wonder why we do not see more plus size women (or women who are greater than a U.S. size 8) on television. Surely there are so many gorgeous women of size that I have seen, on Dims, as well as IRL. There are many men who admire the larger beauty.
> 
> The fear of showing the beauty of the larger woman on tv is all about money. It is much more profitable to convince women that something is wrong with them physically, and to sell them products of which the businesses can make $$$. That is all.



It's not just the diet industry, but practically every product marketed towards women is trying to convince us everything about women's bodies is completely wrong and disgusting- but this wonderful product can help! The one that always kills me is "feminine deodorant spray." OMG Deodorant for our crotches??? Really??? Why is there no "masculine deodorant spray", because I am pretty sure balls can stink, too. 

Someone mentioned that plus sized models were size 14-16. Maybe 10 years ago they were. High-end plus sized models are size 10 and up. Yes, size TEN. This is taken straight from Wilhelmina Models "W Curve" page (their plus size division). 

_Wilhelmina’s W CURVE division represents beautiful curvy women sizes 10 and up. It services a broad spectrum of premier fashion clients including Marina Rinaldi and Lane Bryant, to editorials such as American and French Vogue, and beauty campaigns like Cover Girl. Our talent has also appeared on the runways of Milan and New York._

This is what Ford considers a plus size model, be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and see her measurements: 

http://www.fordmodels.com/models/437/talents/33823.html


Men aren't immune from it either. If they don't look like the Old Spice guy they aren't manly. Or my other personal favorite, the "dad is such a total drooling idiot" commercial. Usually a short fat guy who can't figure out something simple like a paper towel and in comes mom and kids (with attitudes of pity and contempt) to save the day. 

I guess my long-winded, going off on a crazy tangent point is that- the world is a crazy place and it's getting crazier every day. Don't let society or a man/woman/potential romantic love dictate your satisfaction and happiness to you. Chances are this isn't the only area where you weren't compatible. When you find someone who loves you, they will love you fat or thin or anything in between, because it's YOU they love.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've been on other forums where the discussion of genders in advertising has come up. I think what it boils down to is how they go after your self-worth. For women, it usually means they attack your appearance and other physical attributes, everything from your eyes to the way you smell. For men, they tend to more go after your masculinity, which sometimes includes body issues, but often focuses on behaviors and attitudes. 

Either way, if they have you feeling inferior or deficient in some way, then that's how they get you. It's up to each individual person to work to become the best person they feel they personally can be, and thus not be so easily swayed by those outside forces selling crap all over the place. For some people that might require weight loss, or not losing a single pound; for some people it might require learning how to not let negative voices define their perception of themselves, or embracing their own positive skills and attributes instead of dwelling on the negatives.



athena bombshell said:


> its wierd getting into this scene and being told I should be bigger or need to gain after being told the opossite all my life. I've been asked recently "why aren't you bigger?" I weigh around 320!



Seems like a selfish mindset they have, wanting you to fit a mold they have in mind. Weight gain can be a treacherous thing if not done smartly and healthily, just doesn't seem like something a person should toss at another so off-handedly.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Sep 5, 2011)

I think physical features such as weight or hair color or height can make a difference in a new relationship but once you know a person more intimately, it kind of goes down in importance. That said, however, I am very happy that my wife has gained quite a bit over the course of our relationship. Of course I would still love her for many reasons if she had not, but the fact that her body has expanded considerably just makes her even more desirable physically but also mentally. Because she enjoys life and doesn't worry about dieting and eating less and things like that.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 5, 2011)

mithrandirjn said:


> Either way, if they have you feeling inferior or deficient in some way, then that's how they get you. It's up to each individual person to work to become the best person they feel they personally can be, and thus not be so easily swayed by those outside forces selling crap all over the place. For some people that might require weight loss, or not losing a single pound; for some people it might require learning how to not let negative voices define their perception of themselves, or embracing their own positive skills and attributes instead of dwelling on the negatives.



Yes, exactly what I was trying to say. You said it much more succinctly then I did. LOL


----------

